# New For 2011 Season !!!!!



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Finally got around to building a new one for myself and a good friend ,just in time for a little pre-season breakin...................


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

You da man!! Beautiful!!


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

You're an artist... Which one is yours? I'm a traditionalist want2be, I practice but I'm no Byron Ferguson.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

The 55# is mine , it is really smooth no stack at all ...........Dave


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

devil1824 said:


> You da man!! Beautiful!!


Thanks, If you like that I think you will really like this ......My other hobby www.projectxflyfishing.weebly.com


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

outstanding!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Very nice!!!! Tried building a bow once and lets say I'll just stick to arrows. You do very nice work for sure and I respect that big time.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

bountyhunter said:


> Very nice!!!! Tried building a bow once and lets say I'll just stick to arrows. You do very nice work for sure and I respect that big time.


 Thanks , I saw Zavalla in your profile? if that is east Tx. I have spent alot of time there. My grandfather lived up there for many years and we hunted angelina quite alot.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

My place is about 8 miles north of Zavalla. Had it for 5 years now and the hunting is getting better and better, though not sure about this year with it being so dry.

Again nice bows!!!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Those are sweet. Great job.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

RATLTRAP said:


> Those are sweet. Great job.


x2 excellent work.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks guys !!! I might consider a few customs if anyone wants one , my forms are still out...................:smile: Dave


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Beautiful !!!

"The quality of a man's life is in direct proportion to his commitment to excellence"
Author unknown


----------

